# Apple packt "Mac Defender"-Schutz in Snow-Leopard-Security-Update



## Newsfeed (1 Juni 2011)

Beobachter hatten eigentlich angenommen, dass Apple sehr bald Mac OS X 10.6.8 vorlegen würde, um unter anderem gegen die Scareware vorzugehen. Nun wurde eine eigene Sicherheitsaktualisierung veröffentlicht.

Weiterlesen...


----------

